# noooooo I hate when I get a song stuck in my head



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I was scrolling past something on the net and it made me think of the bossa nova song and now I can't get it out of my head



ounds head on desk:


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I was scrolling past something on the net and it made me think of the bossa nova song and now I can't get it out of my head
> 
> ounds head on desk:


Me too... "I would walk 500 miles" song stuck in my head for a week now!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL you know this thread will just end up being a source of even more songs in our heads.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've read/heard a number of times that the best way to get a song out of your head is to sing through the whole song.

Personally, that's never worked for me, probably because I never know the lyrics, just the tune.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I was scrolling past something on the net and it made me think of the bossa nova song and now I can't get it out of my head


Are you talking about the old one "blame it on the bossa nova"? I remember my mom singing that one forty years ago...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Me too... "I would walk 500 miles" song stuck in my head for a week now!


Love that song, but now it's stuck...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I've read/heard a number of times that the best way to get a song out of your head is to sing through the whole song.
> 
> Personally, that's never worked for me, probably because I never know the lyrics, just the tune.


I think what works is to go find it -- on CD, tape, vinyl, _anything_ -- and listen to it all the way through. Helps me whenever I get stuck.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I think what works is to go find it -- on CD, tape, vinyl, _anything_ -- and listen to it all the way through. Helps me whenever I get stuck.


Except that it's usually not a song I actually like. Most of the time when I get one stuck in my head it's some stupid song I would never own.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Love that song, but now it's stuck...


Sowwy,  I have it stuck because I started talking about a knee surgery I had years ago, and as the surgeon came in he asked me "Are you ready" ? and just before they knocked me out his assistant CRANKEDE-UP that song! He actually did the first incisions singing it he said! How appropriate, 'cause I wasn't gonna be _walking_ anywhere for a while


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Someone mentioned a song to me yesterday I had not heard it in decades. It is now playing, replaying, and playing again and again in my head.

No Tell Lover. ARGH!!!

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Except that it's usually not a song I actually like. Most of the time when I get one stuck in my head it's some stupid song I would never own.


That's what YouTube is for.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Omg this thread made me laugh. I do that all the time with certain songs. Sometimes the songs are so random I don't even know why they are in my head.


----------



## pm1626 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't stop humming "I Dreamed a Dream".  Blame it on Susan Boyle.  I wish I could sing it like her but humming is all I am capable of!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's easy to get an "earworm" out of your head. Here, let me help:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's just mean.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Are you talking about the old one "blame it on the bossa nova"? I remember my mom singing that one forty years ago...


Yeah, that one! sigh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Here's further distraction:  Did you know you can sing the theme from Gilligan's Island to the tune of Amazing Grace and vice versa?  Go ahead. . . .try it. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Here's further distraction: Did you know you can sing the theme from Gilligan's Island to the tune of Amazing Grace and vice versa? Go ahead. . . .try it. . . . .


Oh nooo.... in just over an hour I'm going to be sitting in a church listening to a too-long speech about the future of kindergartners, and it's going to be so hard to refrain from tapping my feet to that now...

...still, at least it will keep me awake through the boring part.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I had Dancing Queen stuck in my head for a full week... that really stunk becuase really I only had the chorus stuck in my head.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

*Eight six seven five three oh nine........*

LOL


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Forster said:


> *Eight six seven five three oh nine........*
> LOL


Forster, you just NEVER cease to amaze me!

Thanks, at least I won't be remembering the one I hated playing in my head this past week, I now have a new one!!! 

Sailor


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

hehehe, glad I could help, lol.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

sailor said:


> Forster, you just NEVER cease to amaze me!
> 
> Thanks, at least I won't be remembering the one I hated playing in my head this past week, I now have a new one!!!
> 
> Sailor


And now, in tribute to your fav marine


From the Halls of Montezuma.......[/size][/size]

And now I'll run away and hide for a while!! 

Anybody else wanna join in and see how goofy we can make Sailor


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Here's further distraction: Did you know you can sing the theme from Gilligan's Island to the tune of Amazing Grace and vice versa? Go ahead. . . .try it. . . . .


Did you know you can play the tune of "Amazing Grace" on the piano using just the black keys, because it uses a pentatonic scale? (Start with Db to Gb if you're a glass half empty person, or C# to F# if a glass half full type.)

Did you know I figured that out one night while lying in bed with the tune of "Amazing Grace" repeatedly going through my head?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

In the jungle the mighty  jungle the lion sleeps tonight...winga wep a winga wep a winga wep a winga wep


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

you are evilllllll I tell you


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I get songs stuck in my head far too easily. After reading all of the above, I now have several alternating in there.

You people are evil.


----------



## WellAdjusted (Jun 4, 2009)

This is very funny, LOL.  I can't remember the last time I had so many songs going thru my head at once.  LOL


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

There is a thread around here some where, Worst songs ever, or something.  Its full of "stick in your headers".  I bet Ann could find it, just to mess with everyone.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This one?



Spoiler



The Most Obnoxious Song In History


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, that's the one, thanks Intinst.  Maybe you should put a spoiler block on it so people wont be able to resist.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As you wish.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

If you have to have a song in your head try "Lola" by the Kinks (I think)


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> And now, in tribute to your fav marine
> 
> 
> From the Halls of Montezuma.......
> ...


*It Worked!*

You can run, but you can't hide...these songs will find you and play havoc in your head....

From the Halls of Mon te zu u ma
To the shores of Tri po li 
We will fight our country's ba a tles
On the land and on the sea...

Free to fight for right and free e dom
And to keep our honor clean
We are proud to claim the ti i tle
Of UNITED STATES MARINES!!!!

SEMPER FI OOORAH!!!

Sailor sorry, got carried away there, it's those voices in my head I tell ya!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The absolute worst is having one line of a song stuck in your head that plays over and over, and not rememering which song it came from.  It's probably an age thing. 
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> The absolute worst is having one line of a song stuck in your head that plays over and over, and not rememering which song it came from. It's probably an age thing.
> deb


Hmmmmm.....can we blame it on age? Good, cause my hubby tells me it is because I'm CRAZY! Ha!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Meredith, too funny.  I'm sticking with age.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> Meredith, too funny. I'm sticking with age.
> deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So this morning I was stuck with _Gilligan_ (thanks a lot, Ann!), and then it went downhill from there.... _Cat's in the Cradle_ lasted about an hour... then a brief interlude of the Marilyn Monroe version of _Happy birthday_.... and now for the past couple of hours, _Let's do the time warp agaaaaaaaiiin...._ aaack!!

Why oh why does this never seem to happen with GOOD songs??


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Why oh why does this never seem to happen with GOOD songs??


Yea, sweet transvestite would have been better LOL


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I want you to know that I'm now listening to the Rocky Horror soundtrack thanks to this thread  

Science Fiction Double Feature........


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,I am stuck on Band-Aid....'cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me...,Thank you Meg Ryan, City of Angels


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

```
I got the horse right here
     The name is Paul Revere
     And here's a guy that says that the weather's clear
     Can do, can do, this guy says the horse can do
     If he says the horse can do, can do, can do.
     ...
```
Here's where it gets frustrating, because I can't sing (even just in my head) both parts at once. 

(Bonus points to whoever can name this song *without* a web search.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fugue for Tin Horns

from Guys and Dolls


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Here's further distraction: Did you know you can sing the theme from Gilligan's Island to the tune of Amazing Grace and vice versa? Go ahead. . . .try it. . . . .


The tune from the Gilligan's Island theme is a classic chord progression, and works quite well with Stairway to Heaven as well. You can interchange the lyrics and melodies between the verses of those songs..!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also House of the Rising Sun and Ghostriders in the Sky with just a little adjustment. . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fugue for Tin Horns
> 
> from Guys and Dolls


Here are your bonus points:

1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can they be converted to Amazon $$$ ? 


Oh, and I think there are actually THREE parts to that. . .which would be REALLY hard to sing all at once!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can they be converted to Amazon $$$ ?


Check with Harvey, maybe he has a link-maker for them. 


> Oh, and I think there are actually THREE parts to that. . .which would be REALLY hard to sing all at once!


Yep, but I can't get past the 2-part section.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I want you to know that I'm now listening to the Rocky Horror soundtrack thanks to this thread
> 
> Science Fiction Double Feature........


Oh, if I head for the shelf with _soundtracks_, I can find a whole bunch that'll "stick"! Movie themes and musicals are great for that.

I liked _Don't dream it, be it. _ Even had that phrase put on a t-shirt, along with butterflies or something, 20-plus years ago.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> ```
> I got the horse right here
> ```


Now that one's stuck, but that's a definite improvement over the ones from the rest of the day. And it's such fun to belt out. Good thing I'm alone in the house.


----------

